# Can not get steering wheel controls to work - MKV content. Please help!



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

2006 VW Jetta GLI w/ stock steering controls
Pioneer AVH P3200DVD
Connects2 harness w/ pioneer lead

I have had my pioneer in for a year now and have not had my steering controls so I decided to get the connects2 harness. This harness is supposed to be plug n play but it's not working. On the MFD screen, when I hit the menu button, it comes up and says "active" but the track up/down, mute, volume up/down does nothing. If I hit menu again to go to settings, the up/down functions like normal for the MFD options, still no volume up/down. Same thing on the main screen. Up/down scrolls through all the options (temp, mileage, etc.) but still no volume up/down. 

I checked my connections 4 times, searched videos to make sure my wiring was correct and it is, even unplugged the connects2 box and reconnected to make sure I have a good connection - still nothing. 

Can someone please help with this? Do I need vagcom for anything?


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Up


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Up


Did you program the SWC module.....? It still requires programming.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

NFrazier said:


> Did you program the SWC module.....? It still requires programming.


The connects2 doesn't need programming, it is supposed to be plug n play. There is no way to program it....


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> The connects2 doesn't need programming, it is supposed to be plug n play. There is no way to program it....


I use Metra and PAC pieces and havent had an issue with these cars.

I would personally plug in the harness without the radio connected. TUrn the ignition on for 30-1:00 then turn off the ignition then connect everything.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

NFrazier said:


> I use Metra and PAC pieces and havent had an issue with these cars.
> 
> I would personally plug in the harness without the radio connected. TUrn the ignition on for 30-1:00 then turn off the ignition then connect everything.


I used the metra one to start with a year ago when I first installed the pioneer. I couldn't get it to connect either, even tried to activate it manually by counting flashes but still nothing. Haven't tried a PAC unit though.... I will try and pull the unit out and try that next to see if that works.... Thank you for the tip.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> I used the metra one to start with a year ago when I first installed the pioneer. I couldn't get it to connect either, even tried to activate it manually by counting flashes but still nothing. Haven't tried a PAC unit though.... I will try and pull the unit out and try that next to see if that works.... Thank you for the tip.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


I dunno man the Metra ASWC is pretty simple and easy to program, especially on these cars. Have you done SWC modules before?


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

NFrazier said:


> I dunno man the Metra ASWC is pretty simple and easy to program, especially on these cars. Have you done SWC modules before?


I started with the metra swc but couldn't get it programmed. I tried a few hours, counting blinks, videoing them to take note and then looking up the way it should be and it wouldn't register. So I figured going to the one that is simple plug n play would be the best route. Ha, was I wrong lol.... I'm sure it's probably something simple that Im missing but I checked, rechecked, and rechecked the wiring over and over. Found a video on YouTube for the connects2 install on a GLI that had a pioneer radio too and followed it step by step. His worked, mine didn't....


----------



## itsski454 (Sep 12, 2009)

First the Metra piece works really well and I would highly recommend it and I know it works on your car. I've installed it many times. Next look at the bottom of the connects2. There should be a set of dip switches make sure only 1,2,4,5 and if you have AVIC on your pioneer number 8 too are on or up. if you can take a pic of your connections it would help alot. I'm in Winston-Salem if you need a hand with it


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> I started with the metra swc but couldn't get it programmed. I tried a few hours, counting blinks, videoing them to take note and then looking up the way it should be and it wouldn't register. So I figured going to the one that is simple plug n play would be the best route. Ha, was I wrong lol.... I'm sure it's probably something simple that Im missing but I checked, rechecked, and rechecked the wiring over and over. Found a video on YouTube for the connects2 install on a GLI that had a pioneer radio too and followed it step by step. His worked, mine didn't....


The ASWC in these cars are easy, after wiring it up (which is plug in play for the XSVI-9003 harness), the ASWC will start to blink rapidly. During this time u tap volume up continuously until the rapid blinking stops. Then it will get you a series of flashes to tell you what SWC wires are being used and what radio it detected. I've never had an issue with a ASWC or PAC piece (besides on some of the Kenwoods that required a 1000ohm resistor inline for programming only when it first came out).


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

itsski454 said:


> First the Metra piece works really well and I would highly recommend it and I know it works on your car. I've installed it many times. Next look at the bottom of the connects2. There should be a set of dip switches make sure only 1,2,4,5 and if you have AVIC on your pioneer number 8 too are on or up. if you can take a pic of your connections it would help alot. I'm in Winston-Salem if you need a hand with it


Tomorrow after work, I will try and pull the head unit out and take pictures of all the connections. What is the AVIC? Not sure if mine has this? I would greatly appreciate the help, a friend of mine also has a vagcom cable so he's gonna run a diagnostic on the car to see if anything is reading a fault....

I have weekends off, so I could drive to you if you wouldn't mind helping me with this.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

NFrazier said:


> The ASWC in these cars are easy, after wiring it up (which is plug in play for the XSVI-9003 harness), the ASWC will start to blink rapidly. During this time u tap volume up continuously until the rapid blinking stops. Then it will get you a series of flashes to tell you what SWC wires are being used and what radio it detected. I've never had an issue with a ASWC or PAC piece (besides on some of the Kenwoods that required a 1000ohm resistor inline for programming only when it first came out).


It's gotta be something wrong with my car then. During the blinking process (metra) I tried holding the volume down during the rapid blink, I tried pressing the volume rapidly while the flashing flashed rapidly, I even tried to put it in manual install and that didn't work either. I tried resetting it and starting over and nothing. If you know how to get it to work and you know someone that needs this harness you can have it, I will have no use for it now.... The main thing I did not like about the metra harness is the massive amount of wires/connections. It was a bit much lol.


----------



## itsski454 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm sending you a pm. But the metra kit works on almost every car witch is why you have so many wires some cars need them.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

If you bought the Metra harness (XSVI-9003-NAV) there is no need to wire anything up as it comes with the ASWC plug rewired. You plug the ASWC in, plug the 1/8" jack into the wired remote of the pioneer, program, call it a day.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

NFrazier said:


> If you bought the Metra harness (XSVI-9003-NAV) there is no need to wire anything up as it comes with the ASWC plug rewired. You plug the ASWC in, plug the 1/8" jack into the wired remote of the pioneer, program, call it a day.


I wish mine would've been that easy


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> I wish mine would've been that easy


Wish you were closer, I'd come over and program the thing for ya.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

NFrazier said:


> Wish you were closer, I'd come over and program the thing for ya.


I would greatly appreciate it! I tried for a year to find someone to program it, finally gave up and dealt with not having controls. Finally decided to get the connects2 and wire it up but of course it didn't function either. It's connected currently, not the metra although I do still have the metra


----------



## re2gie01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Bumping a super old thread, but hey I searched!:thumbup:

Anyway, same issue as above.

I have a 2010 CC, installed a pioneer appradio2. Properly initialized the xsvi-9003-nav. It's been working flawless for three weeks. I tried tonight to hook-up the aswc-1. It rapidly blinks as it's supposed to. I press the volume up button continuously. The radio volume turns to 0. 

I then get 7 green short flashes and 6 red flashes. So it sees the radio I guess, but then I just get a constant red flash. And my swc buttons are still non responsive.

Can anyone shed some light on my dilemma? I'd love to have my swc back!


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

Just a thought for you being that you have tried everything else. I have been installing for quite a few years now and one thing I ran into in the past is that some vehicles wouldnt program properly when they weren't running. GM trucks for example were bad for this. I cant say I can remember ever having a problem with VW but it might be worth a shot. Being that its a can bus system I cant see it making a difference but what the hell lol. Also you could get a PAC SWIRC module, if you buy it from a shop that has a program tool you can program it on the bench using that computer instead of programming in the car. I have had that happen before as well where it didnt seem to matter how much I tried a module just wouldnt program right in the car but if I used my programmer it operated fine. Just a thought.


----------



## re2gie01 (Mar 3, 2013)

I will give that a try. Any other thoughts?


----------



## re2gie01 (Mar 3, 2013)

ravendarat said:


> Just a thought for you being that you have tried everything else. I have been installing for quite a few years now and one thing I ran into in the past is that some vehicles wouldnt program properly when they weren't running. GM trucks for example were bad for this. I cant say I can remember ever having a problem with VW but it might be worth a shot. Being that its a can bus system I cant see it making a difference but what the hell lol. Also you could get a PAC SWIRC module, if you buy it from a shop that has a program tool you can program it on the bench using that computer instead of programming in the car. I have had that happen before as well where it didnt seem to matter how much I tried a module just wouldnt program right in the car but if I used my programmer it operated fine. Just a thought.


Well, this actually worked! I cranked the car up on the way to work this morning, and it programmed on the first try

But now, the MDI up/down buttons change the radio station. I think I saw this in another thread, so I will see what they did to fix it...... PROGRESS:thumbup:


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

re2gie01 said:


> Bumping a super old thread, but hey I searched!:thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, same issue as above.
> 
> ...


Are you HOLDING volume up, or pressing it multiple times? You have to press it multiple times.

Is the 1/8" jack from the aswc plugged in the back of the pioneer?


----------



## slashzero (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm sorry for dragging up an old thread, but I'm having issues with my Pioneer 4000 NEX in a 2010 Tiguan. What I originally purchased with the head unit (as I was told they would work) were the:


XSVI-9003-NAV
ASWC-1

I had it *re-*installed professionally, *after banging my head against the wall trying to get the steering wheel controls to work, myself.* The professional installers were able to get the volume up and down buttons working, but that is it. 

I've gone without steering wheel controls (other than volume up and down) for the past 2 - 3 years. I'd given up on having steering wheel controls at this point. Based on what I've read in this thread, it sounds like there is a chance this actually works, and I've just never initialized it properly? Can anyone confirm this combination of car, headunit, and metra stuff will definitely work? Then at least I know there is hope, and I can try again. 

I've had a quick look at the _metradealer.com_ web site, and it looks like they have updated a lot since the last time I tried to get this working. I'm thinking I will update both units with the latest firmware, and try to follow the programming instructions for the ASWC-1. _Note: When I originally bought this, I swear these instructions were not available, or if they were, they were not as clear/detailed!_


----------

